# elevator pitch



## Jaén

Hola a todo@s!

Alguien puede echarme una mano?

'Elevator Pitch' es el título de un párrafo de una presentación de producto, pero no le encuentro cómo traducirlo. Les pongo lo que dice sobre el asunto, a ver si me pueden ayudar a descubrir un signficado, de acuerdo?

Se los agadezco!



> *Elevator Pitch*
> Acme Network Performance Management solution helps you take control of network performance and ensure quality of service across the entire network infrastructure.
> You can successfully accomplish a multitude of tasks including: ensuring the availability and performance of the network, documenting service levels, managing capacity and accurately planning for growth.


 
Alberto.


----------



## jinti

De Wikipedia:

_An *elevator pitch* (or *elevator speech*) is a brief overview of an idea for a product, service, or project. The pitch is so called because it can be delivered in the time span of an __elevator__ ride (say, thirty seconds)._


----------



## Jaén

jinti said:


> De Wikipedia:
> 
> _An *elevator pitch* (or *elevator speech*) is a brief overview of an idea for a product, service, or project. The pitch is so called because it can be delivered in the time span of an __elevator__ ride (say, thirty seconds)._


Ahhhhhh! Viviendo y aprendiendo!

Jamás se me habría ocurrido! 

Entonces puedo ponerlo como "Rápida descripción", ¿no?

Muchas gracias, Jinti!


----------



## jinti

¿_Propuesta rápida_?  

(When you pitch an idea/product/service, you're trying to sell it or get someone to look at it favorably.  So you're right that here, Acme is giving a quick description, but with the purpose of selling you something.)


----------



## DCPaco

Sí, como dice jinti, es como el "Sales Pitch"...es como un "discurso de vendedor"...vi un sitio que al portugués lo traduce como: "argumento de ventas" o "discurso de ventas".


----------



## Jaén

jinti said:


> ¿_Propuesta rápida_?
> 
> (When you pitch an idea/product/service, you're trying to sell it or get someone to look at it favorably. So you're right that here, Acme is giving a quick description, but with the purpose of selling you something.)


Yes, you're right, I got the idea. But I think a 'to the letter' translation may sound a little aggressive in this case, in fact, they're not trying to sell exactly, they're only presenting the product. Later, they have the Commercial Proposal

Thanks for your attention!

Alberto.


----------



## DCPaco

Elevator pitch es como que le están haciendo propaganda a la compañía--la "elevan".


----------



## Jaén

DCPaco said:


> Sí, como dice jinti, es como el "Sales Pitch"...es como un "discurso de vendedor"...vi un sitio que al portugués lo traduce como: "argumento de ventas" o "discurso de ventas".


Hola, DCPaco!

O sea, en portugués sería "Argumento de vendas", verdad? (o muy coloquialmente, "papo de vendedor". 'Papo' en este caso, significa 'palabrerío')

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DCPaco

Exacto, jaén...curioso, no me había fijado que eras de Brasil, pero que buena coincidencia.


----------



## playroom

I´ve found this on a Google search:

Artículo sobre el discurso del ascensor, el famoso "*elevator pitch*". El discurso del ascensor es una descripción rápida de su empresa y de por qué se diferencia de las demás. Se llama así porque el discurso debe ser lo suficientemente breve para que pueda reproducirse en lo que dura un trayecto en ascensor."

This quote i´ve found it in the Spanish version of Microsoft so I think it is very reliable, 

I hope everybody finds it useful too,

Bye


----------



## Le Renard

Perhaps a more common term in central america, when you are presenting an idea to someone is "presentación", and then to give the idea that it is a quick presentation of an idea (which is the idea of "elevator" in elevator pitch, that it should last no longer than an elevator ride) "una presentación rápida" gives the idea perfectly, in an expression that is contextualized, and any Spanish speaker can grasp the idea. Personally "discurso de elevador" or such, sounds a little forced (square peg in a round hole), and does little to communicate the idea.


----------

